# The Kue Diaries



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi everyone!

So last night my boyfriend, Kings, and I went to Hedgehog Grove and picked up our female pinto, Kue <3 Thank you Hedgehog Grove. She's adorable and full of personality!

I made a flickr account to put up photos of just her! I have some videos too but it's not my own camera so I didn't know really how to work the contraption and I ended up with some useless footage which I have to edit out (post it later!).

This is the set I made of her first night home =)

She did end up getting carsick and throw up in the carrier (probably from the curvy on ramp to the highway), but she was very calm and adventurous once her carrier door was open. She doesn't let us approach or touch her without a fight though. She's very huffy and poppy, but her daddy is showing some intense perseverence! Even though she's 8 weeks old tomorrow, she's already started quilling and hates being touched anywhere on her back. So daddy holds her in a ball and goes for face stroking which calms her down almost immediately and she'd lie very still for several minutes to enjoy the petting.

We counted her kibble, and she didn't eat last night but while being held, she'll crunch on the kibble we leave on her belly. We also bought her mealies and crickets (omg, I didn't know they were so creepy looking!!) today, but she won't accept any mealies yet.

She wheeled a lot last night after discovering what it was, and I swear she was chattering a bit when she first figured out she could run on it. She peed a lot and pooped three times, and liked to snuggle into our T-shirts to sleep =)

I suppose this is and update for Hedgehog Grove more than anything else because the breeder said she'd like to know how Kue was doing! I know they miss her already, and we're so happy to have her!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, she's a stunner!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww! What a cutie! She sounds like such a sweetheart! And I love her name


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Kue really is a little Kue-tie pie! :lol: 
And it looks like you've done lots of research ahead of time, which is wonderful. I'm sure you will all be happy.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

PJM said:


> Kue really is a little Kue-tie pie! :lol:


This comment.... :lol:

No but really, she is flippin' gorgeous! What a sweet, cute baby :mrgreen:

More pics. Forever.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Congrats, she's a stunner!


Thank you! We absolutely adore her blazed face! We tell her she's beautiful all the time ^^
P.S. Love the CSW! The scrubbing wand makes it a breeze to clean!



hedgiebuddy said:


> Aww! What a cutie! She sounds like such a sweetheart! And I love her name


Lol, thanks! I love names with multiple meanings so I came up with Kue =)



PJM said:


> Kue really is a little Kue-tie pie! :lol:
> And it looks like you've done lots of research ahead of time, which is wonderful. I'm sure you will all be happy.


Thank you! We wanted to do it right because hedgehogs have such unique needs, and from everyone's stories, they're worth all the trouble in the world so we will definitely cherish Kue =D



SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Kue really is a little Kue-tie pie! :lol:
> ...


Aww! That's so sweet of you SaltAndExtraPepper =) "Cute" was definitely put into consideration when I came up with Kue


----------



## Kings (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! Thanks for all your replies! I'm so proud to be a hedgie daddy. Carmini was sooo nervous about picking up Kue last night, but I was no less anxious either. And now that our cute little addition to the family is settled in, the excitement hasn't abated.

Shes been handing us attitude left and right (and by that, I mean the red holes in my hands), but we're still showing her whos boss! Bit me twice last night, but that could be because I couldn't stop myself from petting her even at the behest of her mother to stop playing with her ;D

Anyway, more updates later! Thank you everyone for tuning in >=D I'm going to pester her a little more and find out how she likes to snuggle


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

shes absolutely adorableee!! congrats guys!!

I think she'll deff warm up to you guys soon  you're just gonna be dealing with a littleee extra grumpiness since she's quilling AND adjusting to a new home but considering how great of hedgie parents you guys sound already, I think she'll be justtt fine sooner than you know 

keep the pictures comin!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's adorable, congrats on your new addition to the family


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

So adorable! I looooove Kue's coloring 

Need more pictures. now. :lol:


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad everyone's so enthusiastic!

Here's some more =D http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvM7nQd

We fed her 8 or 9 mealies and a cricket along with some kibble since we weighed her and she lost about 8 grams.

She honestly cannot stay still for more than 10 minutes! She doesn't enjoy snuggling with me at all =(( But I'm hoping that'll change later, when I bug her enough >=) She'll only let us pet her for a couple minutes before she struggles to escape from our hold to sniff at things and jump down to the bed to explore. She's pretty quick too! But we've been vigilant about preventing injury.

And it's confirmed, Kue likes to clean her own feet! We saw this the first time we went to visit her at Hedgehog Grove, and the breeder told us that it might not be permanent behaviour, but last night, we both saw and heard it =D We snapped a pic too! Though you can't see her tongue going at it or anything, still cute! We hope she keeps doing it =) We think it's so cute and sweet! Maybe when she starts pooping more she'll stop, LOL!

Anyway, hoping to edit those videos soon. If the opportunity presents itself, I'll go shutter-happy again tonight ^__^


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

She is gorgeous! She sounds like a little explorer.  Harvey is too but he'll always hunker down in his snuggle sack, then I can hold him and pet him through the sack. He's quilling right now so it hurts when I pet him too much. 

Kue just has a lot of territory to explore right now. She'll come back and snuggle.

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Rainy said:


> Kue just has a lot of territory to explore right now. She'll come back and snuggle.


Thank you, Rainy! That's actually very true! I guess we should give her some freedom right now to get used to her surroundings. I honestly can't wait to hold her in a snuggle bag while she snoozes away =))


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

carmini said:


> I'm glad everyone's so enthusiastic!
> 
> Here's some more =D http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvM7nQd
> 
> ...


Haha yeah its not often hedgehogs groom their feet and under belly, my celeste does it and you can watch it in this video:

Celeste Grooms

She gets early morning foot baths cause she does clean her poopie boots and I think that is so gross XD


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I couldn't possibly handle that level of cuteness. :shock: She is such a sweetie!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Kue is so precious!! I love it when they clean their little feet! adorable!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie pie! I love her coloring.  

Would it be OK if I maybe came to visit sometime? The thought of stealing her would never cross my mind, I promise... :lol:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Haha yeah its not often hedgehogs groom their feet and under belly, my celeste does it and you can watch it in this video:
> 
> Celeste Grooms
> 
> She gets early morning foot baths cause she does clean her poopie boots and I think that is so gross XD


The first time I saw Harvey do that, it scared me to death. My vet told me before that hedgies were known to chew off their own toes if there was itching/irritation/wound. I thought he was chewing his toes off! EEEK! I'm glad to hear that it's normal to groom. But, yeah, pretty gross.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

she is adorable! i love her dark mask!


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Haha yeah its not often hedgehogs groom their feet and under belly, my celeste does it and you can watch it in this video:
> 
> Celeste Grooms
> 
> She gets early morning foot baths cause she does clean her poopie boots and I think that is so gross XD


Awww! She's so beautiful and adorable! The end is priceless!! LOLOL! I like how she catches herself and realizes she should be lady-like for the camera 



hanhan27 said:


> What a cutie pie! I love her coloring.
> 
> Would it be OK if I maybe came to visit sometime? The thought of stealing her would never cross my mind, I promise... :lol:


LOL! Thank you, hanhan27! If you would come all the way to Ontario from Wisconsin, we'll welcome you no problem! If you do steal her, I hope you have a good excuse at the border :lol:



panda said:


> she is adorable! i love her dark mask!


We do too! The way it blazes with the V a little off centre is just so cute and beautiful! We think it makes her snout look sharper and gives her so much character ^__^

Thanks everyone! We're such over-excited hedge-parents! More photos and a video along the way =D


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

So I feel we've made a lot of progress in just 3 short days! I think it has to do with the fact that both of us are really willing to handle her, despite all the huffing and popping, and we really don't like leaving her alone right now =P

Biggest step (for me at least ^^) today was successfully getting her to fall asleep in a snuggle sack while being held =D Yaaay! Mission accomplished! Whenever I read that people spend bonding time with their hedgie by having them just sleeping on their laps, I would think, "Aww! How precious!" so I obviously wanted to try for myself, and boy, does it ever feel good!

Kings gave me all the photos off his phone (which turned out to actually look better than the ones I took with the digicam :roll, and I uploaded them all into the different sets tonight, including -- drum roll please! -- *a video*!!

Please click here for "A sleeping Kue, is a cute Kue".

If you only have time to look at ONE thing, it *HAS TO* be the video!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Guess I have to wait until I get home to watch the video.  

But the pictures are so adorable!!! I absolutely love the "hmmmm?" picture. 

I'm so glad you got to experience cuddle time!! That right there, is what I live for.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

CUTE OVERLOAD!!!!  Hedgie stretches are the best! Love the video. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ohmygosh, Kue is ADORABLE! Those sleeping pics... she looks so content and smiley! And the video, too... she's gorgeous!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

that video!! and the pictures! cute overload...


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm getting a toothache, Kue is so sweet! xD

"Zoom! Zoom! Nom nom! Lap lap! Explore! What's over there?" Looking at that set of photos and captions made me feel like I was watching an action movie! What a little explorer :lol: 

The new pics are precious, too! So sleepy and cuddly! Made me wanna curl up and nap  And the video.... aaaaah!! I wanna reach through my computer screen and take her  
I don't wanna spoil it for anyone who hasn't watched it yet.... but..... I can't resist saying..... that wink!! Ah!! Baby hegdie wink! If my heart ever stops beating, use that video to revive me!  She gets an A+ in adorableness, for sure!

P.S. Carmini and Kings.... If you two ever get drafted into a space war, or tragically sent into prehistory by a defective time machine, or anything like that.... I want first dibs on taking over the care of Kue  Fair enough?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

:shock: ZOMG. She is soooooo cute. I love her little black paws!

Seriously, you guys are going to have to keep her under lock & key. Add my name to the list of potential hedgie-nappers! :lol:


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys are all too sweet! We'll keep a running list of all the purported hedgie-nappers to be wary of, but we're not worried because we hardly even let her out of our sight! LOL! She's just too cute to leave alone XD



PJM said:


> I absolutely love the "hmmmm?" picture.
> 
> I'm so glad you got to experience cuddle time!! That right there, is what I live for.


I love that picture too!! Doesn't she just look so inquisitive and innocent? And you are SOOO right, PJM! Cuddle time is absolutely awesome sauce <3



SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> I'm getting a toothache, Kue is so sweet! xD
> 
> "Zoom! Zoom! Nom nom! Lap lap! Explore! What's over there?" Looking at that set of photos and captions made me feel like I was watching an action movie! What a little explorer :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, you are too funny SaltAndExtraPepper! Your post made me want to laugh so hard but at the time when I was reading it, Kue was sleeping on my tummy. I tried so hard to resist but I ended up laughing anyway and she woke up to huff at me! LOLOL! "Space war" or "prehistory by defective time machine"! I LOVE IT! You are definitely on the waiting list


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kue... is too cute omg T-T
That video made me faint.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

SO CUTE!!

Loved the video.


----------



## Kings (Aug 5, 2011)

Well it's been quite a few nights since we've brought Kue home, I'm happy to say our bonding time is going well. Shes gone from balling up and being grumpy at the slightest movement and sound to only being grumpy when she wakes up. I've been able to pet her everywhere, this is a huge change from just being able to rub her forehead to paws, tummy, cheeks, and back.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's wonderful! It sounds like you guys are doing a great job!


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

We haven't posted anything in a while (oops >__<) but we've been very busy with family and work and what not, but of course the family part includes Kue =D

She's still huffy and is quilling more still and she's a pretty filthy girl (poopy boots almost EVERY DAY), so we've had to bathe her a bit too much and dealt with a dandruff problem (nothing flax seed oil can't fix =P), but she's gaining weight steadily (335 grams now O__O) and eating lots. Which is why she is also pooping lots... LOL! I'm surprised at how much she can... "produce" sometimes!

Last night Kings and I caught her peeing directly into the litter tray which is a first =D We can't tell whether she did it by accident while running back and forth between her plush elephant friend, Rosie, and her wheel but she pretty much stood on her tippy toes, lifted her tail and put her bum over the side of the tray so all the pee streamed into it instead of onto the liner. So no yellowy wheel to clean today! Yay! I hope she's actually learned to do this =P

Anyhauzen! I've uploaded 44 new pics onto our flickr account and I thought I should share =D

Here are a couple choice ones for the people who are on a hurry ^^


What a cutie! by carmini_, on Flickr
Snuggly nap with Kings <3


Lookit her cutie feet! by carmini_, on Flickr
I'm never around for photos like this!


Eating out of her bowl while sitting down! by carmini_, on Flickr
What etiquette! LOL!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those are so cute! :lol: The dainty eating one looks like she's going to fall asleep in her bowl. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Kue is adorable, her pics make me smile  On a side note where does everyone find those really cool bowls, I haven't come across anything like them when shopping and really love the looks of them?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

gorgeous girl  miss her lots...guessing she is still going through her 12wk quill Carm?


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> gorgeous girl  miss her lots...guessing she is still going through her 12wk quill Carm?


Yaaa! She's quilling more than ever right now! The day before yesterday I was holding her before I went to work and she dropped 12 baby quills into the blankie! The most I ever had to pick up in one sitting. She was also super huffy at me, but then last night she fell asleep with half her body in my palm so I feel better about it now... LOL!



Hedgieonboard said:


> Kue is adorable, her pics make me smile  On a side note where does everyone find those really cool bowls, I haven't come across anything like them when shopping and really love the looks of them?


Thank you Hedgieonboard =)) We found these bowls at PJ's Pet Store. There are bigger sizes of these at Petsmart but I feel like most Petsmart stores aren't really that well stocked for small animal caretakers =T Or maybe it's just because we have a hedgehog and have more specific needs. Hope you find them! They do look pretty cool =P Its name has "ergonomic" in it somewhere.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Kue is so pretty!! I love her coloring. Keep the pics and the updates coming!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi sits while he eats too! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is such a Kue-tie pie! I LOVE the sleeping picture! They always look so innocent & sweet. So glad it's continuing to go well!!


----------

